# File handles



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of filing lately, but haven't stopped to consider the handle I've been using. Today I came across my chainsaw file, and compared its handle with what I had been using for a taper file handle. 









It feels so much better in your hand. The chamfered front gives you an opposable grip that feels much more solid 











So I decided to turn one of my own and try it out. Anyone else have any suggestions or experience that will guide my quest for file handle nirvana?


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

That looks real nice! I recently found a plastic handle in the shed out back, so I've been using that, but before that, I just had a dozen or so wraps of duct tape on the one I used most often. 

Acer


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. I've found that longer handles mean less

Scraped knuckles.


----------

